# Business Group Photos



## stellar_gal (Oct 9, 2007)

Does anyone have a link to a site that would help with posing for good business related portraits? I've checked the web, random real estate websites, Photgs sites, my local paper for ideas and I'm either seeing just single headshots, groups of 15-20, editorial shots or groups of familys interacting- which is not what I need.  I don't think they want to kneel on the ground, ect.  I've done their headshots in the past, but not the groups.

I have a Real Estate office session this weekend and need to do groups of 5-6 people.  Any help with posing them is what I really need - visual aid (site, photos, ect).  I'm just not used to photographing adults anyway, LOL!  

Thanks


----------



## DHammer (Oct 9, 2007)

You can do a first row in chairs. Or if there is a nice wooden desk I like them standing/sitting around the desk its a more casual look may work well for a real estate depending on the atmosphere of the office.


----------



## Mike Jordan (Oct 10, 2007)

Since they are a Real Estate office, if you have a For Sale sign with a Sold sticker on it that shows their business name, that would be a good prop to use. Sometimes having the group around a prop like that is better than doing the usual some standing, some sitting, routine.  If the sign is wide enough, while the post is resting on the floor, you might be able to get them to rest their arms on the top or some other poses like that. 

Another thing to do is check their cloths before you shoot. Make sure their suits (or what ever they wear) does not bunch up or ties get crooked. Especially if they sit, make sure nothing bunches up on them. 

Mike


----------



## craig (Oct 10, 2007)

I often photograph realtors. Key is to portray a professional and friendly appeal. Shooting tight is very effective. Will you be shooting in a studio or something more environmental?

Love & Bass


----------



## stellar_gal (Oct 10, 2007)

They are a casual office and want outdoor location photos to reflect that style.  Their office is small and cluttered, so this works best.  I will mention the For Sale sign idea.  I've seen that before in an ad and it worked good as a prop.  I have a few poses in mind like some powershots from shooting from below (they are not heavy, so I don't see it as a problem) and some general poses.  I want to give them variety for different kinds of ads. They are always competing with the 'national chain real estate office' thats there.

Thanks for your help. I'll keep it all in mind.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 10, 2007)

This is for traditional family groups, but it might help.  LINK

They way I learned it; when shooting groups, you should think about the arrangements of the faces.  You can pose them as individuals but arrange them in a way that their faces make a good composition.


----------



## stellar_gal (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks BigMike.  That article is helpful and makes sense on which order to pose people too.  Great help.


----------

